# Chloe abcess update - GROSS!



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

So Chloe had this big abcess about the size of a grape on her butt cheek about a month ago. Vet put her on antibiotics for 2 weeks, it went down but not totaly away so the vet told me to keep an eye on it in case it came up again and needed to be lanced. They were reluctant to do the lancing unless it was a laast resort because it would require sedation and stitches. 

It just stayed there 90% gone for weeks then for the last 2 days Chloe has been licking it. Last night she managed to open it up and I was resigned to having to make her another vet appointment in the morning. So I checked on it first thing this morning and thought I saw something sticking out of it but wasn't sure as she was wiggling so much. Managed to grab on to it and yanked and to my amazment out came a huge grass seed approx 1.5 cm long with those feathery ends off it - yuk! Poor baby had had that big nasty thing in there for a month! It left a big deep hole of course, I bathed it and put iodine on it so hopefully this is the end of the whole saga. Who would have thought that a grass seed was sharp enough to go right into flesh like that? Must have been her soft puppy skin.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Well, thanks for the heads up...who would have thought!! So glad you got lucky and got it out without lancing. Keep an eye on it for infection now...poor Chloe girl! Hugs to you both!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

ohmygosh!!!! Wow, that is so lucky that you got that out!!! Keep a close eye on it, she may need antibiotics if it starts to fester or become infected.

On a side note... I had a patient a couple years ago that had a little blister that kept reappearing on his knee. It would come and go, but it always looked like a pimple that needed to pop. Well, he scratched at it with his fingernail one day and it opened up and there was a huge wad of cotton in there that he pulled out! It was left over from a knee surgery years ago. Just took a long time to finally work itself out. EWWWWWWW!!!!!

My guess is that once the irritant is gone, she'll go on and heal right up!! So glad you got that out!!!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

amazing..hopefully this will be the end of the problem, poor little girl...that must have been very uncomfortable !


----------

